# Kurbelsatz Shimano FC-M442 44x32x22 T



## clamwinner (2. Februar 2009)

Hier gehts lang:

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=170299172471&ssPageName=STRK:MESE:IT&ih=007


----------

